# compostable product packaging



## Renesoap (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi 
I am just wondering if anyone has tried using the compostable containers and packages made from a corn product.  I am pretty sure it won't work for essential oil based products, but for other products, it might.  Has anyone had any experience with these packages?
Thanks
Rene


----------



## krissy (Jan 16, 2011)

don't have any experience using those products, but had to throw in a warning... lol,

make sure that if you do use them, that you state clearly on the label etc that the container is made with corn. there are a lot of people allergic to corn that even touching the jar can have a reaction. (my DS is one)  a lot of people are not aware of corn allergies but there are lots of people who have to avoid all things corn...


----------



## musiccitysuds (Feb 14, 2011)

I use compostable/biodegradeable bags from Nashville Wraps for my bath bombs and have had a good experience with them. They have a slight brownish tint to them, so they're not crystal clear like new plastic ones. And they tear easily...but I'm all thumbs, which doesn't help. I also think they're made from wood fibers not corn. Hope this helps.


----------



## c.a.p. (Feb 16, 2011)

Have you checked here?

http://chicagopapertube.com/index.htm


----------



## Renesoap (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a local supplier here in Vancouver Canada, I just don't know if it will be a good packaging option for cosmetics.  

Thanks
Rene


----------

